# Hydrofoil for Tohatsu



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have One  Ill trade 'ya for a Hoop


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> I have One   Ill trade 'ya for a Hoop


whatcha got, whatcha got?? and i'd need your boat to make the hoop and a rough sketch of what you want


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Full size stingray ... 

Gf Needs to Sit on center Box in classic ... Needs a back rest ...

I wil come up with some kind of Drawing ... LOL

Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Who makes a good anti cavitation plate for a 40 Tohatsu? i remember seein a link i think whitesnooky posted, but i can't find it.
> 
> When i say good, i also mean good for the money


yo man,

This is what u need the best one out there!

www.permatrims.com











Single engine outboard powered boats 12 ft. to 22 ft. are our biggest customers. There are many reasons for this, but mostly because in terms of sales they are the most popular. Most of these boats do not have trim tabs installed and owners are looking for ways to economically "get their bow down.” With the newer, slightly heavier 2 and 4-stroke outboard engine technologies, there is no doubt they are great performers, but they do bring more weight to the boat transom. This may necessitate more power to get your boat on plane. Increased transom weight may cause the boat to fall off of plane faster, lead the boat to ride bow-high, and possibly porpoise at higher speeds with engine-up trim. With a Permatrim installed, these issues are successfully resolved.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

thats the one i was lookin for, thanks man!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

no plm!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Doel-fin

Under $35 and works like a charm, I've had them on a bunch of larger boats and have posted GPS test results here on the forum with them on everything from 5hp on a 13'r to a 25hp on an LT25.

-T


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would liek to suggest the bob's, i think ti is awsome.


alex


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone Ever Seen a "Davis" Same as the "weather" guys ....

I'm Waiting for an answer from "Blake" I sent U a "PM"

Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Anyone Ever Seen a "Davis"  Same as the "weather" guys ....
> 
> I'm Waiting for an answer from "Blake" I sent U a "PM"
> 
> Dave


Peeee Ummmm Sent! Davo! ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Home made [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i like your route tom. i just need a break for the sides.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom Makes Good Stuff !!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> i like your route tom. i just need a break for the sides.


As Brett would say 
"******* Tech: The use of an object, in a manner for which it was not specifically designed; Whereby obtaining functionality and efficiency from said object, in the use thereof."


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

And since i don't have a break, this ******* tech version of a break is gonna be bf vice and two pieces of angle. pics to follow


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

this is what i got so far, gotta break it tomorrow


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to have one on my carolina skiff. They work well but in skinny stuff they will catch grass.


----------

